# Best City in Thailand to live with a child?



## briannadawnk

I am planning to move to Thailand in July for a year. It is me, my daughter (age 7), my boyfriend and two other friends going. We are younger (25-27) and are looking for a place has things that will appeal to a younger crowd while still being a great place to raise a child.

We are leaning towards southern Thailand, as we would like to be near a beach. We don't plan on driving so we need good transportation, we would like to have good amenities near us and be able to access the necessities easily.

Here are the cities we are considering, If you have any feedback on these cities that would be very helpful.

Hua Hin
Phuket
Krabi
Koh Samui

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JRB__NW

Not Phuket.. ugh.. overcrowded, expensive and touristy.. haven't been to the others. My favorite city in Thailand is Chiang Mai.. up north. A bit cooler in winter, and fantastic food and culture, unlike the beach areas.. but it does get smoky in the March to May timeframe.


----------



## Xynoplas2

I'm hearing lots of good things about Hua Hin, but I have yet to visit.


----------



## john001

JRB__NW said:


> Not Phuket.. ugh.. overcrowded, expensive and touristy.. haven't been to the others. My favorite city in Thailand is Chiang Mai.. up north. A bit cooler in winter, and fantastic food and culture, unlike the beach areas.. but it does get smoky in the March to May timeframe.


Phuket is really crowded. I will definitely agree with this. IF you still want to be in south, Krabi is a nice choice or Samui..


----------



## Xynoplas2

Brianna, it's not clear whether you've been to Thailand before or not. 
Personally, I would go visit myself for a couple of weeks before committing to a year with a child there.


----------



## dancebert

Most resident foreigners in Hua Hin are retired. I've lived here 7 years. In many foreigner's online opinions, it's is a great place to die of boredom  We like it that way because the sexpats and those who like to practice their alcohol abuse techniques while stirring things up wouldn't live here.

What sorts of things would appeal to your group?

> while still being a great place to raise a child.
Beyond foreigner run schools teaching in English, I wouldn't know what features you'd be looking for. 

The beach here has murky water, often with jellyfish. The Gulf bottom slopes slowly, so swimming means first wading out a long way.

Between the resident foreigner population, weekend visitors from Bangkok and being a tourist destination, you can find most amenities and at various price points - often at higher prices than in Bangkok.

Transport is mototaxi, tuk-tuk and 3 songthaew routes. Once you find a driver you can communicate with, take his card and call to be picked up. Obviously, it's useful to know several drivers. Traffic on weekends can be bad, so much that you learn to plan around it or be prepared to stay on your side or end of town if sitting in traffic is unappealing. The rest of the time it's frustrating at the choke points. One learns patience.


----------



## phongmcu

Krabi is ok. another is very busy.


----------



## KionaVickroy

I have been living in Bangkok, for atleast 3 years now with my family. We are from Australia and transferred here due to my work assignment. If you are looking for a good school for your daughter, I would highly recommend Bangkok Prep as I am very satisfied with the level of education and great sense of community there. It's made the moving process easier on my child. It also has a fantastic location in the Thong Lo neighborhood and easy accessibility to the BTS. 

Also, the school has recently opened a brand new secondary school campus.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Phuket is fine. Patong is crazy, as others have said. Kamala is a small beach side village with all the amenities and conveniences. No matter where you are, just be good parents and protect the kids from the bad things.


----------



## BKK_James

If I had kids I'd seriously consider Chiangmai. I know there's no beach, but it's a lovely place, and still has all the infrastructure you'll need.

As has been stated, I'd visit all the places before you make a decision.

Unless you've got lots of money, I wouldn't go anywhere near Phuket. Also, none of these places have great transportation! Phuket especially. You'll need a car in all of them!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I agree about Phuket Town and Patong. Kamala is much less expensive.


----------



## sunandsands

Hua Hin from your list. Personally though, I'd go for Bangkok or Chiang Mai.


----------



## dancebert

The OP said she planned to move to Thailand in July of this year. Flag status shows currently in Thailand. I'll let the reader connect the dots.


----------



## Warridge

With Bangkok you can have very good schools, I don't how the schools are in Chiang Mai. And if you are in Bangkok you are not too far from some nice islands.


----------

